# Trip Regrets - Newest Post



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

I have been lucky enough to go on a dozen or so trips over the last 10 years

Each one is special but I feel like I am still working my way towards trip "nirvana" 

With that I put together my top 5 regrets from our trip this summer 

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/top-5-regrets-from-my-recent-fly-in-fishing-trip

Cheers

Andrew


----------

